# Gentoo на AMD64

## manowar_2005

Есть несколько проблем

1. Любая версия sim собирается нормально, но когда коннектится к инету падает в сегфолт. , может кто знает решение этой проблемы.

2. нету русского в licq (локаль UTF- :Cool:  и в приложениях gtk шрифт почти нечитаемый (xmms), в mplayer шрифта вообще нету.

3. как собрать программы в chroot32, например не компилиться OO, посмотрел в ebuild там нет архитектуры amd64  :Sad: 

пока что все, если кто что знает по этим проблемам, подскажите плиз где хотя бы копать, заранее всем спасибо

----------

## Davidov

 *manowar_2005 wrote:*   

> 1. Любая версия sim собирается нормально, но когда коннектится к инету падает в сегфолт. , может кто знает решение этой проблемы.

 

Сим в любом случае не рекомендую, проект уже чуть ли не год не развивается. На x86 он тоже постоянно.

За это время gaim научился из коробки бороться с  кодировкой CP1251.

----------

## viy

 *Davidov wrote:*   

> За это время gaim научился из коробки бороться с  кодировкой CP1251.

 

А можно поподробней на тему gaim и борьбы из коробки?

----------

## Balancer

>1. Любая версия sim собирается нормально, но когда коннектится к инету падает в сегфолт. , может кто знает решение этой проблемы.

Аналогично. Решение - в топку  :Smile: 

>2. нету русского в licq (локаль UTF- :Cool:  и в приложениях gtk шрифт почти нечитаемый (xmms), в mplayer шрифта вообще нету.

С русским в licq всё было ок "из коробки". Но для некоторых юзверей нужно ручками 1251 выставлять. Там индивидуальная настройка прямо в диалоге чата с пользователем.

>3. как собрать программы в chroot32, например не компилиться OO, посмотрел в ebuild там нет архитектуры amd64  :Sad: 

OOO у меня и под x86 с Java 1.5 не собирается. Так что давно и по привычке уже "emerge openoffice-bin". В таком виде оно "из коробки" работает.

>пока что все, если кто что знает по этим проблемам, подскажите плиз где хотя бы копать, заранее всем спасибо

По асе - рекомендую Jabber с ICQ-гейтом. И под виндой и под Linux'ом использую Psi.

Gaim не нравится неудобным (мне) интерфейсом и кривыми настройками. Psi/Jabber - поставил и работаешь  :Smile: 

http://balancer.ru/img/forums/0506/img/work-desktop-050610.png

----------

## Davidov

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *Davidov wrote:*   За это время gaim научился из коробки бороться с  кодировкой CP1251. 
> 
> А можно поподробней на тему gaim и борьбы из коробки?

 

Учётные записи -> Изменить -> Показать больше параметров -> Кодировка -> cp1251

Не всегда работает, если слать сообщения в офлайн, user details тоже не всегда правильно показываются, увы. Но общаться уже множно  :Smile: 

У psi проблемы с кодировкой icq в транспорте тоже наблюдаются. В каких-то довольно специфических многоязыковых случаях.

----------

## viy

Подобные проблемы есть и с utf-8.

Дело в другом --- Oscar давно базируется на utf-8, однако осталась "толпа" индивидуалов, использующих win-1251, koi8-r и пр. 1-байтовые кодировки. И тут gaim точно парит --- показывает "У оппонента глючный клиент" текст, вместо сообщения. Поведение может и правильное...

Давно руки чешуться подпатчить его от подобных глюков.

----------

## Balancer

 *viy wrote:*   

> однако осталась "толпа" индивидуалов, использующих win-1251, koi8-r и пр.

 

И останется ещё очень-очень долго  :Smile:  У меня транспорт на Jabber'е работает с ICQ исключительно через 1251. И из ~260 контактов только два, имеющих проблемы с кодировками. При чём, один из них - на Mac  :Smile: 

----------

## manowar_2005

а кто-то ставил прогу vlc?

почему-то у меня валится с ошибкой на ncurses, потом если отключаю, на opengl.

USE="-ncurses -opengl" emerge vlc

собирается, запускю и все, ничего не появляется и консоль висит

AMD64  :Sad: 

----------

## kon

vlc

Ставил, работает. Потом снес, за ненадобностью.

Ибо умеет меньше mplayer-a

----------

## manowar_2005

 *kon wrote:*   

> vlc
> 
> Ставил, работает. Потом снес, за ненадобностью.
> 
> Ибо умеет меньше mplayer-a

 

ставили на AMD64?

----------

## v12aml

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.1-r1  (-3dfx) +X +a52 -aac +aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts -bidi -cdda +cddb -cdio -debug +dts -dvb +dvd -esd -fbcon +ffmpeg +flac +freetype +ggi -gnutls +gtk2 -hal -httpd -joystick -libcaca -lirc +live +mad +matroska -mozilla +mpeg +nls +ogg +opengl -oss +sdl +ssl +stream +svg (-svga) +theora -threads +unicode -v4l +vcd -vlm +vorbis -wxwindows +xosd +xv 0 kB 
```

прекрасно собралось... юзаю его тьолько для прослушивания multicast радио из чистой консоли

(У меня АМД64)

----------

## manowar_2005

 *v12aml wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.1-r1  (-3dfx) +X +a52 -aac +aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts -bidi -cdda +cddb -cdio -debug +dts -dvb +dvd -esd -fbcon +ffmpeg +flac +freetype +ggi -gnutls +gtk2 -hal -httpd -joystick -libcaca -lirc +live +mad +matroska -mozilla +mpeg +nls +ogg +opengl -oss +sdl +ssl +stream +svg (-svga) +theora -threads +unicode -v4l +vcd -vlm +vorbis -wxwindows +xosd +xv 0 kB 
> ```
> ...

 '

a make.conf можно ваш посмотреть?

----------

## kon

cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/getdelta.sh \${URI}"

LINGUAS="ru"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 emu10k1"

USE="7zip a52 aac accessibility apache2 artworkextra audiofile avi bluetooth \

     bonobo c++ cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode \

     fame ffmpeg flash fpx freetype gcj gimp gimpprint glep gnokii gnutls \

     graphviz gtk2 gtkhtml hal howl ieee1394 imap imlib2 inkjar innodb irda \

     javascript jbig jpeg2k kdeenablefinal kerberos lcms libcaca libg++ \

     libgda live lm_sensors lzo matroska mbox mjpeg mmap mng mozsvg mpeg mpi \

     mppe-mppc network nntp noamazon nodrm nptl nptlonly oggvorbis openexr \

     pda plugin povray ppds quicktime real rtc sasl sndfile sox spell stream \

     svg theora threads unicode utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd vlm wmf xanim xosd xprint \

     xscreensaver xvid yv12 -eds -esd -ipv6 -userlocales"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.aiya.ru/pub/gentoo/"

Флагов много ибо ufed

----------

## v12aml

 *manowar_2005 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a make.conf можно ваш посмотреть?

 

Конечно

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -pipe -fPIC -m64"

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

#MAKEOPTS="-j5"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://192.168.33.3 ftp://192.168.0.9 ftp://mirror.pudas.net/gentoo  ftp://ftp.lug.ro/gentoo"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.chg.ru/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo  ftp://mirror.pudas.net/gentoo  ftp://ftp.lug.ro/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://127.0.0.1/gentoo-portage"

DISTDIR=/var/ftp/distfiles

PKGDIR=/var/ftp/packages-amd64

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/getdelta.sh \${URI}"

LC_ALL="ru_RU.utf8"

#LC_ALL="ru_RU.KOI8-r"

LANGUAGE="ru"

LINGUAS="ru en"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

#FEATURES="sandbox distcc ccache distlocks fixpackages usersandbox"

FEATURES="sandbox ccache distlocks fixpackages usersandbox"

#FEATURES="sandbox distlocks fixpackages usersandbox"

CCACHE_SIZE="1G"

USE="\

     3dnow \

     3dnowex \

     X \

     a52 \

     acpi \

     alsa \

     apache2 \

     -arts \

     avi \

     bash-completion \

     bzip2 \

     cdb \

     cddb \

     cdparanoia \

     cdr \

     crypt \

     cups \

     divx4linux \

     doc \

     dts \

     dvd \

     dvdread \

     encode \

     -esd \

     extras \

     ffmpeg \

     flash \

     foomaticdb \

     freetype \

     ftp \

     geoip \

     gif \

     glut \

     -gnome \

     gpm \

     gtk2 \

     iconv \

     imagemagick \

     ipv6 \

     jabber \

     javascript \

     jpeg \

     -kde \

     live \

     -ldap \

     lm_sensors \

     matroska \

     mime \

     multilib \

     mnogosearch \

     mozilla \

     mozsvg \

     mozxmlterm \

     mp3 \

     mpeg \

     -msn \

     -mysql \

     -mysqli \

     nls \

     nptl \

     nvidia \

     offensive \

     ogg \

     oggvorbis \

     -oss \

     pam \

     -pcmcia \

     pda \

     -php \

     plugin \

     png \

     posix \

     postgres \

     qt \

     quicktime \

     recode \

     sdl \

     source \

     spell \

     sqlite \

     sse \

     ssl \

     stream \

     nvidia \

     offensive \

     ogg \

     oggvorbis \

     -oss \

     pam \

     -pcmcia \

     pda \

     -php \

     plugin \

     png \

     posix \

     postgres \

     qt \

     quicktime \

     recode \

     sdl \

     source \

     spell \

     sqlite \

     sse \

     ssl \

     stream \

     svg \

     svga \

     theora \

     tidy \

     timidity \

     toolbar \

     truetype \

     unicode \

     usb \

     vcd \

     vhosts \

     videos \

     xine \

     xml \

     xml2 \

     -xmms \

     xosd \

     xprint \

    "

```

ну и вот это, на всякий случай

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/amd64/2005.0, gcc-3.4.3, glibc-2.3.4.20050125-r0, 2.6.9-gentoo-r14 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-gentoo-r14 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.5 [2.3.5 (#1, May 12 2005, 11:44:12)]

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.9

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.16

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -pipe -fPIC -m64"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/confi

g /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/co

nfig/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -pipe -fPIC -m64"

DISTDIR="/var/ftp/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks fixpackages sandbox sfperms strict usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="POSIX"

LC_ALL=""

LINGUAS="ru en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/var/ftp/packages-amd64"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://127.0.0.1/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 3dnowex X a52 aalib acpi adns alsa apache2 avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdb cddb cdparanoia cdr crypt cu

ps curl directfb doc dts dvd dvdread encode extras fam ffmpeg flac flash font-server foomaticdb fortran freetype ftp gd gdbm geoip g

gi gif glut gpm gtk gtk2 guile iconv imagemagick imlib ipv6 jabber javascript jp2 jpeg libwww live lm_sensors lzw lzw-tiff mad matro

ska mikmod mime mnogosearch mozilla mozsvg mozxmlterm mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nvidia offensive ogg oggvorbis opengl pam pda perl p

lugin png posix postgres python qt quicktime readline recode sdl slang source speex spell sqlite ssl stream svg tcltk tcpd tetex the

ora tidy tiff timidity toolbar truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales vcd vhosts videos vorbis xine xml xml2 xo

sd xpm xprint xrandr xv zlib video_cards_nvidia linguas_ru linguas_en userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LDFLAGS

```

----------

## kon

2 v12aml

А это зачем\где почитать?

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

----------

## tchak

Вообщето странный флаг, но это что-то для крос сборки (x86 - 64bit)

Помоему это что-то не гуманное  :Smile: 

----------

## ManJak

Отвечу чстно,

сим очень нравится и юзаю его уже ~3 года.

к инету нормально конектится, никуда не падает.  :Confused: 

По теме  :Confused:  затруднюсь ответить.

----------

## ManJak

Сорри, может это из-за 64-й?

----------

## v12aml

 *kon wrote:*   

> 2 v12aml
> 
> А это зачем\где почитать?
> 
> LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

 

из какойто хавтушки вытащил... щас уже не помню откуда и зачем...

```

v12aml@v12aml ~ $ grep LDFLAGS /etc/make.profile/make.defaults 

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386 -L/emul/linux/x86/lib -L/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib"

v12aml@v12aml ~ $

```

Так что он вообще у всех, у кого 2005.0... он у меня прописан давно уже... наверно когда еще на старых профилях был...

```

v12aml@v12aml ~ $ ls -l /etc/make.profile 

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 48 Июн  7 16:25 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2005.0

v12aml@v12aml ~ $ 

```

----------

